# gentoo-sources-4.9.1 dies during compile stage

## Roman_Gruber

```
rch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_time: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so

objcopy: 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so.dbg': No such file

make[3]: *** [arch/x86/entry/vdso/Makefile:124: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so] Error 1

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:544: arch/x86/entry/vdso] Error 2

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:544: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:988: arch/x86] Error 2

ASUS-G75VW linux-4.9.1-gentoo # pwd

/usr/src/linux-4.9.1-gentoo

ASUS-G75VW linux-4.9.1-gentoo # nano .config

ASUS-G75VW linux-4.9.1-gentoo # make oldconfig

scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#

ASUS-G75VW linux-4.9.1-gentoo # make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/generated/bounds.h

  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h

  CHK     include/generated/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  VDSO    arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so.dbg

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function vread_tsc: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_clock_gettime: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_gettimeofday: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

arch/x86/entry/vdso/vclock_gettime-x32.o:vclock_gettime.c:function __vdso_time: error: relocation overflow: reference to 'vvar_vsyscall_gtod_data'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so

objcopy: 'arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so.dbg': No such file

make[3]: *** [arch/x86/entry/vdso/Makefile:124: arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdsox32.so] Error 1

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:544: arch/x86/entry/vdso] Error 2

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:544: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:988: arch/x86] Error 2

ASUS-G75VW linux-4.9.1-gentoo # 

```

Maybe this is wrong => make && make modules_install => which i highly doubt.

Just synced the box again. Same behaviour.

Is this a known issue?

Just giving feedback.

~amd64 here

emerge --info http://pastebin.com/YFrvuXkT

----------

## fedeliallalinea

The problem is the gold linker, see here

----------

## Roman_Gruber

thank you

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Force $(LD) to ld.bfd

```
make LD=ld.bfd -j8 all
```

oops old post   :Embarassed: 

----------

